

Where to advertise for Computer Scientists?   - chris2930

Could anyone help out and tell me where to advertise for computer scientists?  Especially in the UK? Any advice greatly appreciated.
I've included my job advert below if anyone is interested or is generous enough to offer some feedback:&#60;p&#62;"I own a small search marketing agency here in the UK and would like to recruit a computer scientist with experience working with software that intrinsically rely on complex algorithms.  
The salary I'm offering is £5000 ($8000) per month. (No benefits as it's a contractor role)
It's a "contractor / freelance" position and once the project is complete (estimated 6 - 12 months) then I can't guarantee that the contract will be extended - especially if the tool doesn't work as intended or fails to become a revenue generator for my company.&#60;p&#62;I will also consider a single digit profit-share deal on any revenue that the tool generates. This is in addition to the monthly retainer. The rev-share deal isn't standard though and I’d only offer it to people that have significant experience or skills that will help develop this project faster than our anticipated projections. 
Work from home or your own office if you don't want to work from mine in the UK.
The project is a linguistics based although no machine learning is required. Yay.  All the tools and data currently exist for this tool to actually work, although none of them fit together to form a single entity. Some of the existing technologies have API’s some don’t – but there is no wheel inventing requirement as part of the project.&#60;p&#62;High output and stability is of the essence and the only way we can make the tool profitable is by having extremely high throughput rates with our orders. As such, I feel that any person that’s interested should have decent experience in C++ or Java, although, I'm open to suggestions as I’m not the expert ;)&#60;p&#62;Thanks for your advice in finding the right person Hacker News.&#60;p&#62;Chris Angus - Warlock Media
======
bartonfink
It's not a bad advert, honestly. You offer a rough outline of what you need
done, you mention some technical concerns (throughput and stability) but you
don't list a ton of libraries and other tools you demand experience with, and
you're up front about the salary. If you're looking for someone to work full
time, the salary seems a bit low, as contractors need to pay their own
benefits, but it's not unreasonably low, which is a breath of fresh air.

HN does hiring posts on the first of every month, and they seem like a great
place to advertise. I found my current job with a startup called ThisOrThat
through one, and I like that my coworkers read HN and seem to actually give a
damn about the business side of "software business" instead of just focusing
on the tech. If you can wait three weeks, that would be a good resource for
you.

To be honest with you, this sounds like something I'd like to work on, except
I don't live in the UK. If you can live with a contractor based in the US, I'd
like to talk more, because the project sounds interesting. My e-mail address
is listed in my profile.

~~~
chris2930
Thanks Bartonfink. I specifically avoided talking about various libraries or
tools as I'd like to keep this a little hush hush for the time being.

I'll send you an email - thanks for the reply. It's much appreciated.

Chris

------
ig1
The salary is too low, in the south of England you'd be paying at _least_
£300/day for a regular C++ developer let alone with specialist skills.

You don't really make it clear what you need, but if you require a very
specialist skill set it probably makes more sense just to make a list of
people with that skillset and approach them directly.

~~~
chris2930
I don't mind where someone works from, while a UK candidate would be great,
I'm aware that the pay isn't huge so I'm very open to talking to any one from
any country and experience level.

Thank you for your feedback ig1.

------
ashraful
Can you please email me the details of the specific skill set you are looking
for.

My email is inlith@gmail.com

